# Application "Podcasts" d'Apple : ça marche pour vous ?



## popolani (1 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, j'essaie d'utiliser l'application Podcast d'Apple. Mais je n'arrive pas activer la fonction de téléchargement automatique. Pourtant j'ai coché "télécharger auto" et "abonnement" mais aucune mise à jour ne se fait.  Avez-vous rencontré ce même problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2012)

popolani a dit:


> Bonjour, j'essaie d'utiliser l'application Podcast d'Apple. Mais je n'arrive pas activer la fonction de téléchargement automatique. Pourtant j'ai coché "télécharger auto" et "abonnement" mais aucune mise à jour ne se fait.  Avez-vous rencontré ce même problème ?


personne n'a jamais rien compris a cette application
personne ne sait comment elle marche et si elle marche
helas les developpeurs non plus....
bref Instacast ou Downcast
et ça roule


----------



## popolani (2 Octobre 2012)

Oui j'ai acheté downcast. Merci.


----------

